# Alessandra Ambrosio - walking the runway for Balmain SS 2017 Paris Fashion Week x18



## brian69 (2 Okt. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (2 Okt. 2016)

Allein die letzten Aufnahmen schon! :crazy:


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2016)

:thx: für Ale. Dass die Damen bei Modenschauen immer so ernst schauen müssen...


----------



## king2805 (3 Okt. 2016)

klasse bilder danke


----------



## gunt34 (3 Okt. 2016)

sehr hübsch


----------

